# Mask requirements for employees???



## Targetsonmyback (Sep 4, 2021)

Has anyone heard any news on when we might be able to work without masks? I know it's kinda an ever evolving situation but im looking for any light at the end of the tunnel! Maybe others are glad masks are required but not me. I just sweat all day. Granted that would, I imagine, be better than the alternative but I just want to be able to take it off from time to time. Thank you!

I am vaccinated BTW.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 4, 2021)

No news, the way coronavirus is trending, you can expect more restrictive measures rather than any easing..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Will Target lift the mask requirement?
					

Not vaccinated. But I wear my mask.  Love to see it




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Targetsonmyback (Sep 4, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> No news, the way coronavirus is trending, you can expect more restrictive measures rather than any easing..


Tyvm for your reply!


----------

